# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  تسميع سورة الـــــــــكهــــــــــــــف لمجموعة ((( فالفردوس نلتقي)))

## فشفاشه_AD

*الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*





*الأخــــــــــــــــوات المــشــاركات فـــي حـــفـــظ ســــورة الكــــــــــــــهف* 





*الـــــــــــــتــكــــــــرم بالــــــــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــضــــــــــ ــور والتــــــــــــــــسميع*





*جــــزاكـــم اللـــه كـــــــــل الـــــــــــــخــــــــــــــيـــــــــــر* 


*وبــــالــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــوفـــيــق* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## غبيره

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا , قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه , ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا , مكثين فيه أبدا , وينذر الذين قالوا أتخذ الله ولدا, مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم أن يقولون الا كذبا , فلعلك باخع نفسك على ءاثرهم أن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا, انا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا , وانا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا, أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا اذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا أتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا .

----------


## lipstick

يزاج ربي كل خير يالغاليه .. 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الحمدالله الذي انزل عليه الكتاب ول يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشراليؤمنون الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا ماكثين فيها ابد وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولد 
مالهم به من علم ولا لابائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواهم ان يقولون الا كذبا
فلعلك باخع نفسك على اثارهم ان لا يؤمنون بهذا الحديث اسفا ان جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلونهم ايهم احسن عملا وانا لجاعلون عليها صعيدا حرزا ام حسبي ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا واذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهييء لنا من امرنا رشدا 

صدق الله العظيم ...

وان شاء الله يكون صح ..  :Smile:  وما في اغلاط .. 

ويزاج ربي كل خير يالغاليه .. وف ميزان حسناتج ..

----------


## هيوووونه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا (1)
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا (2) 
ماكثين فيه ابدا(3) وينذر الذين قالوا اتجذ الله ولدا (4)
مالهم به من علم ولا لآباءهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا (5)
فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا (6)
إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا (7)
وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا (8)
ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا (9)
إذ أوى الفتيه الي الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا (10)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا , قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه , ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا , مكثين فيه أبدا , وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا, مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون الا كذبا , فلعلك باخع نفسك على ءاثرهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا, إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا , و إنا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا, أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا .


*يامرحبابج غبيره*

*ماشاء الله عليج تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*بس خانت الهمزه  هاي غلطه البنات* 

*ولكن بارك الله فيك الغاليه تسميعج ماعليه كلام وصحيح* 

*الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج كل اللي تتمنينه* 

*ويحفظ القرآن ف قلبج يارب* 

*تقبلي تحياتي اختج فشفوش*

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
قيما لينذر باس شديد من لدنه 
ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا 
ما كثين فيه ابدا 
وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا
ما لهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمت تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا
فلعلك باخع نفسك على اثارهم ان يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا
انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينت لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا
وان لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا 
ام حسبت ان اصحاب الرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا 
اذ اوا الفيتة الى الكهف فقالو ريبا اتنا من لدنك رحمة 
وهئ لنا من امرنا رشدا

----------


## روح الصدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الحمدالله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسئا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أنَى لهم أجراً حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا وينذر الذين قالوا إتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لي لآبائهم كبرت كلمت تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن لم يأمنو بهذا حديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلونهم إيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لا جاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أنى أصحاب كهف والرقيم كانوا ما آياتينا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى كهف فقالوا ربنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا "
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا** 
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا** 
ماكثين فيه أبدا** وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا** 
ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا**
فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا**
إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا**
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا** 
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا** 
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا**

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزاج ربي كل خير يالغاليه .. 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> الحمدالله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا 
> مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههــم إن يقولون إلا كذبا
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لـم يؤمنون بهذا الحديث أسفا 
> إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلونهم أيهم احسن عملا و إنا لجاعلون مــــا عليها صعيدا جـــرزا ام حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهييء لنا من أمرنا رشدا 
> ...


 :Smile:  فديتج الغلا 
يعطيج العافيه فديتج عالتسميع الطيب


اذا حابه تسمعين مره ثانيه فديتج مو مشكله لان وايد اغلاط  :Smile:  

يالله شدي الحيل واتريا التسميع مره ثانيه الغاليه 

بالتوفيييييييييق

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا (1)
> قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا (2) 
> ماكثين فيه أبدا(3) وينذر الذين قالوا اتخـذ الله ولدا (4)
> مالهم به من علم ولا لآباءهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا (5)
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا (6)
> إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا (7)
> ...


 
ماشاء الله عليج
تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج
بس الهمزه دايما تخونكن 

 :Smile:  يزاج الله خير والله يثبتج ع حفظ كتابه العزيز ويحفظه ف قلبج يارب
والله يوفقج ويسعدج وين ما كنتي عيوني

تقبلي تحياتي

اختج فشفوش

----------


## وهج الايام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــمـ " الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهن اجرا حسنا مكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا للآبهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواهمم ان يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثآرهم في الكهف سنين عددا انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا وانا لجعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من آيآتنا عجبا اذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا"


صدق الله العظيــمـ*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
> قيما لينذر باس شديد من لدنه 
> ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا 
> ما كثين فيه ابدا 
> وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا
> ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمت تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا
> إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينت لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا
> وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا 
> ...


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب الغاليه*
* ولازالت الهمزه هي الي تخرب عليكم التسميع* 
*وان شاء الله بيكون لنا لقاء ثاني ومابي اشوف اغلاط الهمزه مره ثانيه حبوبه*

*عندج بعد اخطاء ثانيه وان شاء الله ما تتكرر الغاليه*
*ولو حابه تعيدين التسميع للتأكيد على حفظج للآيات ماعندي مانع اهم شي تكونين متمكنه وحافظه بطريقه صحيحه*

*الله يوفقج الغاليه ويسعدج ويحقق امانيج ا ن شاء الله* 

*تقبلي تحياتي اختج*
*فشفوشه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "الحمدالله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسئا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أنَ لهم أجراً حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا وينذر الذين قالوا إتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمت تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن لم يأمنو بهذا حديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلونهم إيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أنى أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا ما آياتينا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا "
> صدق الله العظيم


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*تسميعج طيب الغاليه بارك الله فيج* 

*والله يثبتج ويوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج كل الي تتمنينه*

*ويارب يثبت القرآن ف قلبج يارب* 

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا** 
> قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا** 
> ماكثين فيه أبدا** وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا** 
> ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا**
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا**
> إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا**
> وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا** 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 

*ويزاج الله خير* 

*والله يثبت القرآن فقلبج ويسعدج ويوفقج ف حياااااتج يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوووووووشه*

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
قيماً لينذر بأشاً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراُ حسنا 
ماكثين فيه أبدا 
وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا
مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا 
فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا 
إن جاعلو ما عليها صعيداً جرزا 
أم حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا 
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف وقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداُ )*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــمـ 
> " الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهن اجرا حسنا مكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثآرهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا 
> إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا وإنا لجعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ام حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من آيآتنا عجبا إذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صدق الله العظيــمـ*


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب*

*الهمزه خانت بعد مثل خواتج الغاليات* 

*ونسيتي تكمله الآيه السادسه إِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفًا* 

*الله يوفقج الغاليه ويسعدج ويحقق امانيج يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي اختج*

*فشفش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *(الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا* 
> *قيماً لينذر بأشاً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراُ حسنا* 
> *ماكثين فيه أبدا* 
> *وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا*
> *مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا* 
> *فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا* 
> *و إنا لــجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزا* 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه*

*تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*يزاج الله خير  والله يسعدج ويوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب غناتي*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فتاة راك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لندنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا))*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *(( الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لندنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا))*


 
*ماشاء الله عليج فتاتو*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*الله يثبتج ع طاعته وحسن عبادته*

*والله يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره يارب*


*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## 8نوف8

للأمانة .. أنا ما حفظت بالعمد عشان أراجع حفظي القديم وأركز على اللي يظهر اني نسيته

أتمنى ما يكون فيه أخطاء




(( الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملوا الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا 
ما كثين فيه أبدا
وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا 
ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا
فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا
إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آيتنا عجبا
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من آمرنا رشدا ))

ياااااااااااارب يطلع تسميعي صح

----------


## 70o0r

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكوره غناتي ويعله في ميزان حسناتج ..


ببدا التسميع ..


بسم الله الـرحمــن الـرحــيـــم 


الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتـاب ولـم يجعـل لـه عوجـا {1} قيـمـا ليـنـذر بأسا شـديـدا مـن لـدنــه ويـبـشر المؤمنيـن الذيـن يعملـون الصالحـات أن لـهم أجـرا حسـنـا {2} مـاكـثـيــن فــيـه أبدا {3} وينـذر الذيــن قـــالــوا إتخد الله ولـــدا {4} مـالهم به مــن علــم ولا لآبائهــم كـبــرت كلــمــة تخــرج مــن افــواههم إن يقـولون إلا كذبــا {5} فـلعـلــك بـــاخع نفــسـك علــى آثــرهم إن لم يؤمنــوا بهــذا الحديـــث أسفا {6} إن جـعـلنــا مــا عــلى الأرض زيــنــة لهــا لنبــلوهم أيـهم أحسن عمــلا {7} و إنـا جــعلــون مــا علــيــها صعيــدا جرزا {8} أم حسبت أن أصحــاب الكهــف والـرقــيــم كـــانــوا مــن آياتنــا عجـبــا {9} إذ أوى الفتية إلى الــكــهــف فقـالــوا ربـنــا آتنــا مـن لدنــك رحمــة وهيئ لــنــا من أمــرنــا رشــدا {10}

,., صــدق اللـه العظــيم ,.,


تـــم بــحــمــد الله 



حبيبتي ماجدولين ما تقدر تسمّع اليوم عشان عندهم مشكله فالنت ,., ان شاء الله باجر بتحط تسميعها ..



هيه بعد اسمحيلي ما رديت عليج الرساله .. <<<< مشــاركــاتــي ما يسمحن لي اطرش رسايل..



مشكوره مره ثانيه ,., ويزاج الله خـير

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> للأمانة .. أنا ما حفظت بالعمد عشان أراجع حفظي القديم وأركز على اللي يظهر اني نسيته
> 
> أتمنى ما يكون فيه أخطاء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (( الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
> قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملوا الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا 
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج نوف تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ولا خطأ*

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج ويسعدج ويرزقج الي تتمنينه يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي اختج*

*فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> مشكوره غناتي ويعله في ميزان حسناتج ..
> 
> 
> ببدا التسميع ..
> 
> 
> ...


 
*العفو فديتج وتسلميييييييين ع مشاركتج فمجموعتي اسعدني وجودج والله*

----------


## وهج الايام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما ليــنذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا للآبآئهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواهم ان يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك بااخع نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث اسفا انا جعلنا مع الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملاوانا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت ان أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من ايآتنا عجبا اذ أوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا"


عدت التسميع مره ثاانيه ان شاااء الله يكون صــح ابله

فماان الله ^_^*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *" الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما ليــنذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبآئهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواهم إ ن يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك بااخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث اسفا إنا جعلنا مع الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا و إنا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من ايآتنا عجبا اذ أوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا"* 
> 
> 
> *عدت التسميع مره ثاانيه ان شاااء الله يكون صــح ابله*
> 
> 
> *فماان الله ^_^*


 
*اشكرج كل الشكر لانج راجعتي التسميع وسمعتي مره ثانيه* 

*ماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج ومره ثانيه بعد لا تنسن الهمزه  عسب ما يختلف المعنى عيوني*

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب ويوفقج*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

السمووووحه عـالتأخيـــــر

أعــوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجاً
قيما لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أنه لهم أجراً حسناً
ماكثين فيه ابداً
وينذر الذين قالوا انخذ الله ولداً
مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمةً تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذباً
فلعلك باخعُ تفسك على~ آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفاً
إن................................................ .....استغفر الله نسيييييتــها!!!
وإن لجاعلين ما عليها صعيداً جرزاً
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجباً
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً

السموووحه بس أحس عندي أخطاء غير الآيه إللي نسيتهااا بعد  :Frown: 
من التسطيل آآآآآآخر الليل،،، استغفر الله العظيم..

----------


## nanosha

انا ماعرف فكرة المسابقة بس التسميع كتابي حد يخبرني لاني خاطري احفظ

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السمووووحه عـالتأخيـــــر
> 
> أعــوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجاً
> قيما لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أنه لهم أجراً حسناً
> ماكثين فيه ابداً
> وينذر الذين قالوا انخذ الله ولداً
> ...


 
* فديتج جي متعبه روحج انزين ومسمعه اخر الليل جان أجلتي التسميع لليوم الثاني عادي فديتج مب مستعيله* 

*اهم شي تسمعين وبالج فاضي ومرتاحه وماوراج شي الغاليه*

*ماعليه الا هي آيه وحده*

*وجان تبين تسمعين مره ثانيه عادي غناتي مافيها شي*

*الله يوفقج الغاليه ف شغلج ويسهل امورج ويحفظج عيوني  اتريا التسميع مره ثانيه* 

*بدون الساد فيس ماحبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> انا ماعرف فكرة المسابقة بس التسميع كتابي حد يخبرني لاني خاطري احفظ


 
*فديتج يامرحبابج الغاليه*

*الموضوع مش موضوع مسابقه*

*الموضوع انج تحفظين السورة الي احددها وتسمعين فالوقت الي اقوله* 

*الحفظ الي حافظين الاخوات الغاليات* 

*اول عشر آيات من سورة الكهف*

*والتسميع*

*انج تكتبين حفظج هني* 

*وانا اصحح لج اذا في اخطاء ولا لا*

*والله يوفقج اختي*

----------


## الخقاقة

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا(1)
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا(2)
ماكثين فيه أبدا(3)
وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا(4)
ما لهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا(5)
فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم أن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا(6)
إنا جعلنا ما علي الأرض زينة لهم لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا(7)
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا(8)
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من أياتنا عجبا(9)
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربتا أتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا(10)

----------


## روح الصدى

مشكوره الغاليه تسلمين .. ويزاج الله خير ويزيدج ما أعمال الصالحه

----------


## الهدى1

سوري على التاخير بس توه أنتبهت

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( الحمد لله اللذي أنزل على عبدة الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ( 1) قيما لينذر بئسا شديدا من لدنة ويبشر المؤمنين اللذين يعملون الصلحات بأن لهم أجر حسنا ( 2) ماكثين فيها أبدا ( 3) وينذر اللذين قالو أتخذ الله ولدا( 4) مالهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواهمهم إن يقولون إلا كذبا( 5)فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا( 6) إنا جعلنا ماعلى الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا ( 7) وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ( 8) أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من أياتنا عجبا ( 9) إذا أوى الفتية إلا الكهف وقالو ربنا أتنا من رحمتك وهيأ لنا من أمرنا رشدا( 10)

----------


## الهدى1

فشفاااااشة أنا ماغشيت أو شي بس ونا أراجع كم مرة كررت وقالو كم مرة فمسحت وحدة بس ها والله اللي سوييتة

أكيد عندي أغلاط بالحروف شوي خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مصيفه

السلام عليكم اسفه على التاخير 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ـ 
قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ـ 
ماكثين فيه ابدا ـ وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا ـ 
مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا ـ 
فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا ـ
إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا ـ ام حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا ـ إذ اوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا ـ

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> * فديتج جي متعبه روحج انزين ومسمعه اخر الليل جان أجلتي التسميع لليوم الثاني عادي فديتج مب مستعيله* 
> 
> *اهم شي تسمعين وبالج فاضي ومرتاحه وماوراج شي الغاليه*
> 
> *ماعليه الا هي آيه وحده*
> 
> *وجان تبين تسمعين مره ثانيه عادي غناتي مافيها شي*
> 
> *الله يوفقج الغاليه ف شغلج ويسهل امورج ويحفظج عيوني  اتريا التسميع مره ثانيه* 
> ...


*
أوووووووووووووووووووووونـــه !!!!
يا حليييييلي كنت مشـغووله ويالله يالله دبرت ربع ساعه عشان اسمع وبدون ما أراجع يعني عالسرييع وحلييييييييلي أنا >_<...
وأنا أقوووول متأخره عالتسميع ،،، حسبتكم أمسمعين من الصبـــح، ما كنت أعرف توكم باديين؟؟؟
أصلااا مب مراااجعـــه معــتمده على حفظي أقصد من قرآآآءه الأسبوعـيه لـيوم الجمعه!!!

ولا يهمج بس هابي فيس ما تبين هذااا بعد  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
أوكيه إن شاااء الله بسمع خـلال هـاليومين مع التـأكيد، وعساني ما أنسى شي @[email protected]*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا(1)
> قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا(2)
> ماكثين فيه أبدا(3)
> وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا(4)
> ما لهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا(5)
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا(6)
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 
*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج يارب ويسعدج* 

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> سوري على التاخير بس توه أنتبهت
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (( الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبدة الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ( 1) قيما لينذر بئسا شديدا من لدنــه ويبشر المؤمنين اللذين يعملون الصلحات (ب) أن لهم أجرا حسنا ( 2) ماكثين فيه أبدا ( 3) وينذر الذين قالو أتخذ الله ولدا( 4) مالهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواهمهم إن يقولون إلا كذبا( 5)فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا( 6) إنا جعلنا ماعلى الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا ( 7) وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ( 8) أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من أياتنا عجبا ( 9) إذا أوى الفتية إلا الكهف وقالو ربنا أتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيأ لنا من أمرنا رشدا( 10)


* ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج*

*بس نسيتي لدنك فالآيه رقم 10* 

*يزاج الله خير غناتي والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج يا مشرفتنا*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفاااااشة أنا ماغشيت أو شي بس ونا أراجع كم مرة كررت وقالو كم مرة فمسحت وحدة بس ها والله اللي سوييتة
> 
> أكيد عندي أغلاط بالحروف شوي خخخخخخخخخخ


*هههههههههههههه عادي فديتج*

*انا اشجع ان الي تسمع تراجع قبل لا تنزل التسميع*


* ومشكووووووووووورة الغاليه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم اسفه على التاخير 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ـ 
> قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ـ 
> ماكثين فيه ابدا ـ وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا ـ 
> مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا ـ 
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا ـ
> إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا
> وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا ـ ام حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا ـ إذ اوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا ـ


*ماشاء الله عليج الغاليه*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج* 

*الله يوفقج ويسعدج ويحقق امانيج ويثبت الحفظ ف قلبج يارب* 


*تقبلي تحياتي* 

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أوووووووووووووووووووووونـــه !!!!*
> *يا حليييييلي كنت مشـغووله ويالله يالله دبرت ربع ساعه عشان اسمع وبدون ما أراجع يعني عالسرييع وحلييييييييلي أنا >_<...*
> *وأنا أقوووول متأخره عالتسميع ،،، حسبتكم أمسمعين من الصبـــح، ما كنت أعرف توكم باديين؟؟؟*
> *أصلااا مب مراااجعـــه معــتمده على حفظي أقصد من قرآآآءه الأسبوعـيه لـيوم الجمعه!!!* 
> *ولا يهمج بس هابي فيس ما تبين هذااا بعد  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
> 
> *أوكيه إن شاااء الله بسمع خـلال هـاليومين مع التـأكيد، وعساني ما أنسى شي @[email protected]*


*ادريبج ترا مشغوله ههههههههههه وقايله لج جم مره لا تستعيلييييييييييييييييييييييييييين بنت عمي* 

*وماشاء الله عليج دام هالتسميع من القرايه الاسبوعيه عيل انتي ان شاء الله لي حفظتي بتكونين عشره على عشره* 

*ويالله ان شاء الله تسمعين عدل المره اليايه فديتج*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## ماجدولين*

*


لاسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..


السموحه على التاخير .. 


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب و لم يجعل له عوجا

قيما لينذر بئسا شديدا من لدنه و يبشر الذين آمنوا و يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا 

ماكثين في ابدا 

و ينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا 

مالهم به من علم و لا لآباءهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون الا كذبا

فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا 

إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم أحسن عملا 

و إن لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا 

أم حسبت أن أصحاب اكهف و الرقيم كانوا من آيتنا عجبا

إذ أوفى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة و هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا*

----------


## الهدى1

فشفاااااااااااااشة ألحين نحفظ العشر اللي عقبهم 

وبيكون التسميع يوم الأحد اللي ياي  :12 (35):

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *لاسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> 
> *السموحه على التاخير ..* 
> 
> 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج اختي تسميع طيب بارك الله فيج*

*بس نسيتي كلمه المؤمنين فالآيه رقم 2*
*واضفتي آمنو* 

*يزاج الله خير اختي والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج* 

*ومسموحه بالحل حبوبه*

*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفاااااااااااااشة ألحين نحفظ العشر اللي عقبهم 
> 
> وبيكون التسميع يوم الأحد اللي ياي


 
*الغاليه نحن متفقين نحفظ أول عشر آيات* 

*مادري اذا البنات حابين نكمل*

*ماعندي مانع فديتج* 

*لو تبون خبروني وبتابعكن* 

*الله يوفقج الجميع*

----------


## فتاة راك

> *الغاليه نحن متفقين نحفظ أول عشر آيات* 
> 
> *مادري اذا البنات حابين نكمل*
> 
> *ماعندي مانع فديتج* 
> 
> *لو تبون خبروني وبتابعكن* 
> 
> *الله يوفقج الجميع*



انا تحريت سورة الكهف كلهاااااااااااااااااا
خل نحفظها او عالاقل الي فيها القصص مال الفتن

----------


## الهدى1

> *الغاليه نحن متفقين نحفظ أول عشر آيات* 
> 
> *مادري اذا البنات حابين نكمل*
> 
> *ماعندي مانع فديتج* 
> 
> *لو تبون خبروني وبتابعكن* 
> 
> *الله يوفقج الجميع*



ما أدري أنا صراااااااااحة بخاااطري أحفظها كلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع أني وااااايد أنسى بس أراااااجع الللي حفظتة وأحس أني أقدر أواااااااصل والله يقدرني وأحفظها كلها

----------


## 8نوف8

ممممممم

بصراحة أنا عبالي حفظ السورة كامله

وألحين شفت ردج ان 10 آيات بس !!

شو رايكن نكمل الحفظ

----------


## الخقاقة

نريد نحفضها كاملة
نريد نكملها ,,,,,,,,,,,,
إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم,,,,,,,,,,
شووو قلتي فشفاشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو بنات نتوكل على الله؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*خلاص*

*ان شاااااااء الله*

*راح نكملهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا* 


**

*وبطرش لكن رسايل خاصه خواتي* 

*الين ارتب الامور ان شاء الله*

*وشي بنات ما سمعن بعد*

*اتريا الكل يسمع* 

*فديتكن و الله في ميزان حسناااااااتكن يارب*

----------


## وردة دمشقية

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينزل بأ سا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المو منين اللذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا ما كثين فيه أبدا وينذر اللذين قالوا أتخذالله ولدا ما لهم به من علم ولا لابأئهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم ان لم يومنو ا بهذا الحديث اسفا انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا 
وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من اياتنا عجبا 
اذ اوى الفتية للكهف فقالوا ربنا أـنا من لدنك رحمة وهيىء لنا من امرنا رشدا

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا
> قيما لينزل بأ سا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المو منين اللذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا
> ما كثين فيه أبدا 
> وينذر اللذين قالوا أتخذ الله ولدا 
> ما لهم به من علم ولا لابائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون الا كذبا
> فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يـؤمنو ا بهذا الحديث اسفا
> إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج اختي ورده*

*تسميعج طيب بارك الله فيج بس نسيتي وضع الهمزات وان شاء الله ما تتكرر*

*الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه ويوفقج ويسعدج يارب*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## حنان العالم

اسمحولي تاحرت وايد في التسميع ...

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل لهو عوجا 
قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا 
ما كثين فيه ابدا وينذر اللذين قالوا اتخذ لله ولدا ما لهم به من علم ولا لابائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك باخعا نفسك على اثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحيث اسفا وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا اذ اوى الفتيت الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحما وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اسمحولي تاحرت وايد في التسميع ...
> 
> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل لهو عوجا 
> قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا 
> ما كثين فيه ابدا 
> وينذر اللذين قالوا اتخذ لله ولدا
> ما لهم به من علم ولا لابائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا 
> ...


 
*مسموحه الغاليه* 

*بارك الله فيج الغاليه عالتسميع الطيب*

*بس عندي ملاحظات عالتسميع*

*الغلا نسيتي مواقع الهمزه أن و إن وغيرها  وان شاء الله هالاغلاط الشائعه عند البنات كلها ما تتكرر*

*وبعد*

*نسيتي الآيه رقم (7 )* 


*إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا*


*عسى ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ويسعدج*

*ويوفقج دنيا وآخره ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب*

*وتقبلي تحياتي اختج*
*فشفوش*

----------


## فتاة راك

فشفووووووووووووووش 
نتريا الحفظ الياي
وشو يعني اسمج؟؟

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر 

المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجراً حسناً ما كثين فيه ابداً وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله 

ولدا ما لهم من علم ولا بائهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك 

على اثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلونم ايهم احسن 

عملاً وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزا ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا 

إذ اوى الفتيه الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشداً

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجاً
قيما لينذر بأسا شديد من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجر حسناً
ماكثين فيه أبداً
وينذر الذين قالوا أتخذ الله ولداً
مالهم به من علم ولا لأبآئهم كبرت كلمةً تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذباً
فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على~ آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفاً
إنا جاعلنا ما على الأرض زينةً لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملاً
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزاً
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجباً
إذا أوى الفتيه إلى الكهف فقالوآ ربنا ممممممم إنا سمعنا قرآناً عجباً يهدي إلى الرشد فأمنا به....!! 
أستغفر الله العظييييييييييييييييييم  :Frown:  
مب متأكده من هـالآيه ،،، ما أدري شو فيني مب مركزه موووووووول  :Frown: !!!
والسمـوووحــــــــــــــــــه علـــــــى الـتأخيـــــــــــــر فشـفـوووش

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *الغاليه نحن متفقين نحفظ أول عشر آيات* 
> 
> *مادري اذا البنات حابين نكمل*
> 
> *ماعندي مانع فديتج* 
> 
> *لو تبون خبروني وبتابعكن* 
> 
> *الله يوفقج الجميع*


نووووووووووووو  :Frown:  وااااااااي ؟؟؟




> ممممممم
> 
> بصراحة أنا عبالي حفظ السورة كامله
> 
> وألحين شفت ردج ان 10 آيات بس !!
> 
> شو رايكن نكمل الحفظ


مي تــ2ـــو نفس كلام نوف  :Smile: 
أنا وياااج نفس الرأي >_<....


أتمنى نحفظ السوره كامله ويا بعض،،،
أختـــي فش فش لو ما عليج أمر وإن شااء الله مب تعب عليج
وان شاااء الله كلــــه في ميـزان حسـناتج >>> ربي يثــقله يارب...

أنكمل حفظ السوره  :Smile: ...

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

ان شاء الله غزالو

بطرش لكن رسايل اليوم او باجر ان شاء الله
بعطيكن جدول الحفظ

سامحوني بتأخر شوي لاني محمومه خخخخخخخ الله يشافيني

وان شاء الله بحاول قد ما اقدر اطرش لكن واتواصل معاكن



في ميزان حسناتكن يارب :Smile:

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> ان شاء الله غزالو
> 
> بطرش لكن رسايل اليوم او باجر ان شاء الله
> بعطيكن جدول الحفظ
> 
> سامحوني بتأخر شوي لاني محمومه خخخخخخخ الله يشافيني
> 
> وان شاء الله بحاول قد ما اقدر اطرش لكن واتواصل معاكن
> 
> ...



 :Smile:  أوكيه يزااااااج الله خير حبيبتي :Smile: 

وسلاااااااااامــتج ما تشوفين شررر ،،، مأجوره إن شاء الله..
إن شاااااااء الله أنكون قدهاااا وأكون أنا أول وحده ملتزمه فالحفظ الأسبوعي >_<

..... :Smile: ....

----------


## dolfii

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على هالبرنامج الرائع رفعكن ربي انشالله ويزاكن الجنه وجمعنا وياكن قولن اميين..
انا بعد ابا احفظ بس متى التسميع...كم المهله للحفظ؟؟

----------


## هيوووونه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآباءهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من أفواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا 
إنا جعلنا ماعلى الارض زينه لها لنبلوهم ايهم أحسن عملا وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أن اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتيه إلي الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهئ لنا من أمرنا رشد 

فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا 
نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق 
إنهم فتيه آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا الله رب السموات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا 
هؤلاء قومنا أتخذوا من دونه آلهه لولا ياتون عليهم بسلطان بين فمن أظلم ممن أفترى على الله كذبا 
وإذ أعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأوو إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمه ويهئ لكم من امركم مرفقا 
وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال وهم في فجوه منه ذلك من آيات الله من يهد الله فهو المهتدومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا 
وتحسبهم أيقاظا وهم رقود ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد لو أطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولملئت منهم رعبا وكذلك بعثناهم ليتسآلوا بينهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما او بعض يوم قالوا ربكم اعلم بما لبثم فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إالي المدينه فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم به ولا يشعرن بكم أحدا 
إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا )))

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر 
> 
> المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم اجراً حسناً ما كثين فيه أبداً وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله 
> 
> ولدا ما لهم* بـــه* من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك 
> 
> على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلونم أيهم احسن 
> ...


 

*يا مرحبابج الغاليه ف مجموعتنا * 

*عضوه يديده  منورة حبوبه* 
*بالنسبه للحفظ*

*بارك الله فيج اختي عالتسميع الطيب الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

*عندي جم ملاحظه* 

*بالنسبه للهمزات اتمنى ان شاء الله فالتسميع الياي ما تنسين مواضعها عسب ما يختلف المعنى*

* ويزاج الله خييييييير الغلا وعسى ربي يوفقج ويسعدج*

*تقبلي تحياتي*

*اختج فشفوش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*شحالكن خواتي عساكن بخير



سامحوني فديتكن عالقصور



بس جدولي متلخبط فوق تحت







اشكركن على همتكن لحفظ القرآن والله يجعله في ميزان حسنااااااااااااااااتكن يارب





وسامحوني اقولكن بعد



هالاسبوعين اكيد الكل مشغول 



احتفالات بيوم الاتحاد



وعقبها عيد



وحاله وعفسه يعني ماكو اي وقت ان نسمع 



وان شااء الله والله يقدرنا يارب



ان عقب اسبوعين



راح نبدا بمباشره تكملة حفظ سورة الكهف كامله باذن الله تعالى



اتمنى تتفهمون الموقف 



وبعد عشان راحتكن خواتي نحفظ بوقت فراغنا بدون التزامات





ومشكوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات على اهتمااااااااااامكن



والله يحفظكن



وكل عام وانتن بخيييير




وعساكن من عواده مقدما*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

اوكييييييييييييه إن شااااء الله على خييييييير يارب


انا دخلت يوم الأحد عشان اسمع استغربت ما شفت حد امسمع،
وكنت مب مثبته الحفظ عددددددددلــ!!! فقلت بسمع يوم الاثنين بس طلعنااا رحلات
لـخورفكان والفجيره وعجمان ورجعنا أمـــــــــــــس،،،


ما عليه ان شاااء الله بنسمع عقب عيد الاضحى مع المراجعه والتثبيت بأذن الله الواحد الاحد..
وكل عااااااااام وأنتووو بخير ،،، وعسااااااااااكــم من عــواااادهـــ،،،

----------


## الهاملية

الله يبارك فيكن ويحفظكن يا رب

ليش ما تسون لكن مجموعة اجتماعية خاصة فيكم ( في الفردوس نلتقي )

شراتي سويت مجموعة للرشيقات

ادخلو هالرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/group.php

----------


## حلاااااااايم

يزاكم الله الف خير خواتي

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## aroma_girl

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

((الحمدلله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا , قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا , مكثين فيه ابدا , وينذر الذين يقولون اتخذ الله ولدا , مالهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا , فلعلك بخع نفسك على اثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا , انا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا , و انا لجعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا , ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من اياتنا عجبا , اذ اوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهئ لنا من امرنا رشدا , فضربنا على اذانهم فالكهف سنين عددا , ثم بعثنهم لنعلم اي الحزبين احصى لما لبثوا امدا , نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق انهم فتية امنوا بربهم فزدناهم هدى , وربطنا على قلوبهم اذ قاموا فقالو ربنا رب السموات والارض لن ندعو من دونه لقد قلنا اذا شططا , هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه الهة لولا يأتون بسلطن بين فمن افترى ممن اظلم على الله كذبا ))

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

أتمنى التوفيق لجميع الخوات

----------


## LDEHX

الله يوفقكم

----------


## niceangelbaby

just been browsing and came across www.brand-watches.net there prices seem to be way lower that standard. All of the brand watches seem to be priced around $300 to $500. Are they fakes? The site seems to look quite legit.

----------


## بحيرة المحبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته }~

انا حبيت اشارك وياكم
واللي قدرت عليه في الاسفل ^_^


اعوذ بالله الشيطان الرجيم

~{بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم}~

الحمدلله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا {1} قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا {2} ماكثين فيه ابدا{3} وينذر الذين قالو اتخذا الله ولدا {4} مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افوائهم ان يقولون الا كذبا {5} فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم ان لم ييؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا {6} انا جعلنا ماعلى الارض زينة لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا {7} وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا {8} ام حسبت انا اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا {9}اذ اوى الفتيت الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا{10} فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عدادا {11} ثم بعثناهم لنعلم اي الحزبين احصى لما لبثوامدا {12}نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق انهم فتية امنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى
صدق الله العظيم


يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك وطاعتك

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
انا فرحانه بيكم وبحفظكم وحزينه قوى على روحى انى مش حافظه حاجه يارب احفظ زيكم ساعدونى يا اخواتى ابقى زيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

" الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ً . قيما ً لينذر بأسا ً شديدا ً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا ً . ماكثين فيه أبدا ً وينذر الذين قالوا أتخذ الله ولدا ً . مالهم به من علم ولا للآباءهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا ً. فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يأمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا ً. إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا ثم إنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا زلقا . أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا ً إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا ً فضرنا على أثارهم في الكهف سنين عددا ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين احصى لما لبثتوا أمدا . نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم فزدناهم هدى وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السموات والأرض لن ندعوا من دونه إله لقد قلنا إذا شططا هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آله لولا يأتون عليه بسلطان بين فمن أظلم ممن أفترى على الله كذبا . وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا ً وترى الشمس تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال وهم في فجوة منه ذلك من آيات الله من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يشرك فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا وتحسبهم أيقاضا وهم رقود ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه في الوسيط لو أطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولملئت منهم رعبا " 

يارب انه يكون صح ....لاني سمعت بدون ما أراجع ,,,تحمست من شفت هالقروب 

الله يوفقكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## جنّـــات

ماشاء الله .. بارك الله فيكم

----------


## زهرة _العود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الحمدالله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسئا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أنَى لهم أجراً حسنا ماكثين فيه أبدا وينذر الذين قالوا إتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لي لآبائهم كبرت كلمت تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على أثارهم إن لم يأمنو بهذا حديث أسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينة لها لنبلونهم إيهم أحسن عملا وإنا لا جاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا أم حسبت أنى أصحاب كهف والرقيم كانوا ما آياتينا عجبا إذ أوى الفتية إلى كهف فقالوا ربنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا "
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## أم عبير..

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحين

((الحمدلله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يعجل له عوجاً قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا ماكثين فيه ابدا ويندر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخعاً نفسك على آثرهم ان لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث اسفا انا جلعلنا ما على الارض زينة لهم لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا وانا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيداً جرزا ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من آيتنا عجباً اذ اوا الفتية الى الكهف فالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء من امرنا رشدا))

----------


## غزلان الروح

ماشالله عليكم ربي يجعلكم من حفاظ كتابه 

انشالله بنضم وياكم وبحفظ وبديت في الحفظ وتريو تسميعي 

يالله استودعكم الله

----------


## غزلان الروح

اعوذ بالله من الشيطـــان الرجيم 
بس الله الرحمـــــــــــــــن الرحيم
1- الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
2- قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنون الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا 
3- ماكثين فيه أبدا 
4- وينذر الذين قالو اتخذ الله ولدا 
5- مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم أن يقولون الا كذبا 
6- لعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنو بهذا الحديث أسفا 
7- أم حسبت ان أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو عن آياتنا عجبا 
8- اذ أوى الفتية الى الكهف فقالو ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا 
9- فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا 
10- ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا
انشالله الحفظ زيين ويبيض الويه وانشالله بحفظ من 11-20

----------


## درة الإيمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتب ولم يجعل له عوجا.قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصلحت ان لهم اجرا حسنا.مكثين فيها ابدا.وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثرهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا وإنا لجعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا إذ أوى الفتيتة إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا"

اتوقع بيكون شي فاتني بالسورة

----------


## نوف الظبيانية

ماشاءالله تبارك الله يزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ريـ الغلا ـم

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا (1)
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا (2) 
ماكثين فيه ابدا(3) وينذر الذين قالوا اتجذ الله ولدا (4)
مالهم به من علم ولا لآباءهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون إلا كذبا (5)
فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا (6)
إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا (7)
وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا (8)
ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا (9)
إذ أوى الفتيه الي الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمه وهئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا (10)

----------


## Mis alsabousi

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ام سلطان 5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد الله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا ()قيما لينذر باسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشرالمؤمنين الذين اامنو وعملو الصالحات ان لهم اجر حسنا()ماكثين فيه ابدا وينذر الذين اتخذوا مع الله ولد ()مالهم به من علم ولا لااابائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من اافواههم ان يقولون الا كذبا () فلعلك باخعا نفسك على اااثارهم ا ن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحذيث اااسفا() انا جعلنا ماعلى الارض زينة لهم وانا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا() ام حسبت ان اصحاب الكهف كانوا من ااياتنا عجبا () اذا ااوى الفتيه الى الكهف فقالوا ربنا ااتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيي لنا من امرنا رشدا()صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بدور الجلالي

ادعولي ربنا ييسرلي الحفظ و اسمع معاكم يارب

----------


## فرحة عمر

عادي اشارك معاكم ؟؟

----------


## فراشة عسل

في مجال للمشارككه؟؟

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

بـــآرك الله فـيـكــم 

والله يثبتكم على طآعتــه يــآإارب 

سبحـآن ألله وبحـمــدهـ . . سبـحآن آلله آلعــظــيـمـ

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

الدال على الخير كفاعلة الله يجزيج الفردوس الأعلى في الجنة

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

الدال على الخير كفاعلة الله يجزيج الفردوس الأعلى في الجنة

----------


## حورية الجنة

*هل في مجال أنضم إليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 

*لأني فاتحه موضوع خاص في هالقسم ..* 

*بس ما أحس فيه تشجيع ..* 

*مب حلوه يالسه أسمع روحي ..* 

*خاطري يكون في خوات يشاركوني ..* 

*و أتمنى أحصل حد يصحح لي أخطائي ..* 

*و شكراً ..*

----------


## حورية الجنة

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب و لم يجعل له عوجا** 
*قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه و يبشر المؤمنين الذين* 
*يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً حسناً * ماكثين فيه أبدا * و ينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا * ما لهم به من علم و* 
*لا لأبائهم كبرت كلمةً تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا* فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث* 
*أسفا * أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف و الرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا * إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك*
* رحمة و هيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا * فضربنا على آذانهم*
* في الكهف سنين عددا * ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين*
* أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا * نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق* 
*إنهم فتيةٌ آمنوا بربهم و زدناهم هدى * و ربطنا على قلوبهم إذا قاموا فقالوا ربنا** رب السماوات و الأرض لن ندعوا* 
*من دونه إلها لقد قلنا* *إذا شططا * هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا* 
*من دونه آلهة لولا* *يأتون عليهم بسلطانٍ بينٍ فمن أظلم ممن افترى على* *الله كذبا** 

**** 

*أتمنى يكون التسميع صح ..* 

*و بالتوفيق للجميع* 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## ام صدوق

ماشاااااااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## amethyst

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدُلله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا (1)
قيماً لينذر بأساً شديداً من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً حسناً (2)
ماكثين فيه ابداً (3)
وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولداً (4)
مالهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمةٌ تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا (5)
فلعلك باخعٌ نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا (6)
إنا جعلنا ماعلى الأرض زينةً لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسنُ عملاً (7)
وإنا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيداً جُرُزا (8)
أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا (9)
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيىء لنا من أمرنا رشدا (10)

يارب تكون صحيحه ومافيها غلط
يعطيكم الف عافيه
ويجزيكم ربي الخير
ويجمعنا معكم في ظله يو لا ظل الا ظله

----------


## amethyst

إن شاءالله ببدأ بحفظ الايات التاليه
ارجوا اعلامي بموعد تسمعيهم
وجزاكن الله خيرا

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## ضية العين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدالله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا قيما لينذر باسان شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجراً حسناً ماكثين فيها أبدى وينذر الذين اتخذ الله ولدا مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افواههم ان يقولون الا كذباً فلعلك باخعن نفسك على آثارهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث آسفا إنا جعلنا ما على الارض زينه لها لنبلوهم أيهم احسن عملا وانا لجاعلون ماعليها صعيدا جرزا ام احسبت ان اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانو من آياتنا عجبا اذا آوى الفتيه إلى الكهف فقالو ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمه وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا *

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام خالد_999

جزاج الله خير 

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ويثبتج ويثبت جميع المسلمين على الايمان

----------


## dima.

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## أم تاج راسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود الإنضمام لحاقتكم المباركة
مع الشكر والتحية

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا * قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لنه ويبشر الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن لهم اجرا حسنا * ماكثين فيه ابدا * وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا * ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم ألا كذبا * فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم أن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا *

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
أنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنلبوهم أيهم احسن عملا * وإنا لجاعلون عليها حصيدا جرزا * أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا لايتنا عجبا *إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا * فضربنا على آذانهم سنين عددا * ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى أمدا *

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أأعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا 
قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا 
ماكثين فيه أبدا 
وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا 
مالهم به من علم ولا لأبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا 
فلعلك باخع نفسك على ءاثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا 
إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا 
وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا))

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
(أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من ءاياتنا عجبا 
إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا ءاتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا 
فضربنا على ءاذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا 
ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا 
نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتية ءامنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى 
و ربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعوا من دونه ءالها لقد قلنا إذا شططا 
هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه ءالهة لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان بين فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا 
وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا 
وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشما ل وهم في فجوة منه ذلك من ءايات الله من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا 
وتحسبهم أيقاظا وهم رقود ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد لو اطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولملئت منهم رعبا ))

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
(وكذلك بعثناهم ليتسألوا بينهم قال قائل منهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض قالوا ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم فايعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه وليتلطف ولا يشعرن بكم أحدا 
إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا 
وكذلك أعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق وأن الساعة لاريب فيها إذ يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم 
فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم أعلم بهم قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا 
سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة وسادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم ما يعلمهم إلا قليل فلا تمار فيهم إلا مراء ظاهرا ولا تستفت فيهم منهم أحدا 
ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله واذكر ربك إذا نسيت وقل عسى أن يهديني ربي لأقرب من هذا رشدا 
ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مئة سنين وازدادوا تسعا 
قل الله بما لبثوا أسمع به وأبصر مالهم من دونه من ولي ولا يشرك في حكمه 
واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك لامبدل لكلماته ولن تجد من دونه ملتحدا 
واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشيي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا ولاتطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا )))

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
(وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا 
إن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لانضيع أجر من أحسن عملا 
أولئك لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتهم الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ويلبسون ثيابا خضرا من سندس واستبرق متكئين فيها على الأرائك نعم الثواب وحسنت مرتفقا 
واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل وجعلنا بينهما زرعا 
كلتا الجنتين ءأتت أكلها ولم تظلم منه شيئا وفجرنا خلالهما نهرا 
وكان له ثمر فقال لصاحبه وهو يحاوره أنا أكثر منك مالا وأعز نفرا
ودخل جنته وهو ظالم لنفسه قال ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا 
وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خير ا منها منقلبا ))

----------


## عاشقة الاحباب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود ان اشتركك في حلقتكم المباركه

مع تحياتي

عاشقة الاحباب

----------


## عاشقة الاحباب

السلام عليكم ورحمة ألله وبركاته

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدالله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا(1)قيمآ لينذر بأس شديدآ من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرآ حسنآ(2) ماكيثين فيه ابدا (3)وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذا الله ولدآ(4) مالهم به من علم ولا ﻹبآئهم كبرت كلمه تخرج من افوائهم ان يقولون الا كذبآ (5)فلعلك باخع نفسك على ءاثرئهم ان لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث اسفا(6)انا جعلناماعلى الارض زينةلها لنبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا (7) وان لجعلون ماعليها صعيدآ جرزآ(8)ان حسبت اصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من ايأتينا عجبا(9)

----------


## أم تاج راسي

[SIZE="5"][/SIZ
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
((ودخل جنته وهو ظالم لنفسه قال مآأظن أن تبيد هذه أبدا 
ومآأظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رددت إلى ربي لأجدن خيرا منها منقلبا 
قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا 
لكنا هو الله ربي ولآأشرك بربي أحدا 
ولولآ إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا 
فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك و يرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا 
أويصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا 
وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول ياليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا 
ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا 
هنالك الولابة لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا 
واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السمآء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا 
المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا ))كله صح والحمد لله :12 (27):

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
((المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا 
ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا 
وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئيتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا 
ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون ياويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لايغادر صغيرة ولاكبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولايظلم ربك أحدا 
وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا 
ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا 
ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا 
وراى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا 
ولقد صرفنا في هذ القراءن من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا ))
تصحيح الأخطاء
تصحيح الأخطاء
1:أن لن 
2ورءا المجرمون 
3.في هذا القراءن للناس

----------


## ~بنت الخليج~

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من قال أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه، غفر له وإن كان فر من الزحف.
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته..
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص: { أنه دخل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة وبين يديها نوى أو حصى تسبح به، فقال: أخبرك بما هو أيسر عليك من هذا أو أفضل. سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في السماء، وسبحان الله عدد ما خلق في الأرض، وسبحان الله عدد ما بين ذلك، وسبحان الله عدد ما هو خالق، والله أكبر مثل ذلك، والحمد لله مثل ذلك، ولا إله إلا الله مثل ذلك، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله مثل ذلك }. 


جزاكم الله خير والله يعينا جميع على عبادتة وتلاوة كتابة على افضل وجة ...

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
ولقد صرفنا في هذ القرءان للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا 
ومامنع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا 
وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا أياتي وما أنذروا هزوا 
ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بأيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي ءاذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا 
وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا 
وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا 
وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا ))
تصحيح الأخطاء 
1ءاياتي 
2بئاياتي

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
((وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا 
فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا 
فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه ءاتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا 
قال ءارأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا
قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على ءاثارهماقصصا
فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا ءاتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما ))

----------


## أم تاج راسي

[SIZE=5][/SIZأE]
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
((قال له موسى هل اتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا 
قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا 
وكيف تصبر على مالم تحط به خبرا 
قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا 
قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا
فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا 
قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا 
قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا 
فانطلقا حتي إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا 
قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا 
قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا 
فانطلقا حتى إذا ءاتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لوشئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا
قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل مالم تستطع عليه صبرا 
أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحرفأردت أن أعيبها وكان ورءاهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا 
وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا 
فأرادنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما 
وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينه وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل مالم تسطع عليه صبرا ))

----------


## أم تاج راسي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
((ويسئلونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا 
إنا مكنا له في الأرض وأتيناه من كل شيء سببا 
فأتبع سببا 
حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما 
قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا 
قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا 
وأما من ءامن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا 
ثم اتبع سببا 
حتى إذ بلغ مطلع الشمس وجد ها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا 
كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا 
ثم اتبع سببا 
حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لايكادون يفقهون قولا 
قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا
قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة اجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما
ءاتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا جعله نارا قال ءاتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا 
فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا 
قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا 
وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا 
وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا 
الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لايستطيعون سمعا 
أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا اعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا 
قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا 
أولئك الذين كفروا بئات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا 
ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا ءاياتي ورسلي هزوا 
إن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا 
خالدين فيها لايبغون عنها حولا 
قل لوكان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا 
قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولايشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا ))
تصحيح الأخطاء 
حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا
تم تسميع سورة الكهف والحمدلله حمدا يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
ثم الشكر لهذ المنتدى الرائع

----------

